# Mixing birtch/cypress



## wispa (Mar 21, 2010)

Im in the middle of building a 8'x3' kitchen pantry. I used birtch plywood for the shelves as well. Now I have to face it off with 1x2's and build the doors. The problem is that the lumber yard has been waiting on the hardwood truck for a month now. I got this idea to face it off with cypress. Then build the doors out of cypress with 1/4" birtch plywood inserts. Will it look like a work of art or like I was in a hurry and couldnt wait for the hardwood truck to finish? TIA


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Joe, I see that you are in a bit of an unknown. I would take a small bit of each kinda wood, and finish both pieces as it would look on Your project. It's the only way that You know if the look would be pleasing, or not. I think that Your going to have to try it and see what You think:


----------



## wispa (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I did it. Faced the birtch off with the reclaimed cypress. Looks great. I still have to build the doors.


----------



## wispa (Mar 21, 2010)

While seartching for some cypress material I was really disapointed in the material. New was out of the question and even stuff from the 70's I was not impressed with. I found some reclaimed lumber that came from a building built in the 1920 era. The grain is beautifull and the color is so rich after reworking it. Whats up with that? Have trees changed that much in the past 100 years? Wood from back then looks so much better that today.


----------

